# Ingeniero Técnico Industrial



## Lourpv

La traducción de este título universitario, ¿cuál es?

Gracias


----------



## Lourpv

Necesito saberlo. Gracias.


----------



## psicutrinius

Si no estoy equivocado, el equivalente sería BSc (Eng), es decir, Bachelor of Science (Engineering), aunque como es lógico habría que añadir de QUÉ "engineering" se trata.

Esto (repito que hasta donde yo sé),en la terminología USA. 

El ingeniero superior sería MSc (Eng) (M por Master)


----------



## Lourpv

Gracias


----------



## Gadit

Pienso que se podría traducir como: 

Bachelor of Science in Industrial Engineering (BSIE)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrial_engineering

Sé que llega 2 años tarde pero lo menciono por si otros foreros llegaran a tener la misma duda en el futuro.

Saludos.

Gadit


----------



## englishfreak

I'm pretty grateful!


----------



## ferleguidoor

englishfreak said:


> I'm pretty grateful!



I'm pretty surprised


----------



## englishfreak

ferleguidoor said:


> I'm pretty surprised


 

Why? I'm just really grateful Gadit decided to post his/her answer just in case, even if it was two years later, for it helped me. What surprises you there? He/She was sort of apologising for posting so late, I'm just trying to let him/her know I think that was awesome. ???


----------



## ferleguidoor

englishfreak said:


> Why? I'm just really grateful Gadit decided to post his/her answer just in case, even if it was two years later, for it helped me. What surprises you there? He/She was sort of apologising for posting so late, I'm just trying to let him/her know I think that was awesome. ???



I was actually talking about the answer. I know nothing about American Universities degrees... totally diferent than in Peru. I didn't mean to be rude if I ever sounded like that.

Peace and love.


----------



## englishfreak

I wasn't pissed off or anything! This writing thing, you can never tell! I guess I thought instead of referring to my reaction you were pointing to my actual answer.  Sorry. I was seriouly curious as to why you were surprised... and I took the chance to elaborate!
Shalom to you to!


----------

